# Hardwire remote to ness ez fogger



## Nkymain485 (Oct 5, 2015)

I inherited an older by ness. The remote was cut off where it plugs into the fogger. I opened it up to hardwire the remote to it but the colors were all different. Anyone know how I can go about figuring out what wires go where?


----------



## Nkymain485 (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## M86stanggt (Oct 19, 2015)

I have one I can take a picture for you. 

Do u have a remote ? I got my unit for free no remote and need to make a remote. 

Can you tell me what's on the remote for switches? 

Thanks


----------



## Nkymain485 (Oct 5, 2015)

M86stanggt said:


> I have one I can take a picture for you.
> 
> Do u have a remote ? I got my unit for free no remote and need to make a remote.
> 
> ...


 I do have a remote that plugged in but was cut off. I figured it out and it works great. I can take a picture of the remote for you and how its set up. Seems pretty simple.


----------

